
Visual Studio 2019 Time Travel Debugging with Azure VMs - voidmain0001
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/visualstudio/introducing-time-travel-debugging-for-visual-studio-enterprise-2019/
======
mr_overalls
This seems pretty fantastically innovative. I'm curious if any other IDEs have
a similar feature?

~~~
voidmain0001
Based on a search for the keywords "time travel debugging" [1] of HN I'm not
sure how innovative it is as there are a number of articles for other
environments. Still, it seems like the inclusion in VS 2019 makes it easier to
perform this, with the caveat that you're using Azure. I'm surprise that it's
not available for a local production stack. UPDATE: I was wrong. This is
available for a local stack: [https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/debugging-
net-apps-wit...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/debugging-net-apps-
with-time-travel-debugging-ttd/) The announcement is more related to working
with Azure VMs.

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=time%20travel%20debugging&sort...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=time%20travel%20debugging&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

